# 1954 Schwinn Jaguar Ballooner



## akikuro (Aug 13, 2009)

It took me some time to part this big cat together but at least it's in riding shape. Front fender is temporary until a original can be found. The Super Delta RR light makes a nice replacement for the original red RR light. All the rest is OG. Very fun ride and my first multiple speed bike.


----------



## char56 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lovely bike! I really love that red!


----------



## char56 (Aug 14, 2009)

and I like those tires too.What make are they?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 2, 2009)

*Tires*



char56 said:


> and I like those tires too.What make are they?




Those are Lightning Darts on there ...very nice early Jag bicycle ...if you are not busy this Sunday join CYCLONE COASTER for the ride ...it would be great to see it out there ....Frank


----------



## akikuro (Sep 3, 2009)

*One day*

Frank
Thanks for the invite. This weekend is crazy but I will definitely make it to a future ride. Been wanting to do that for some time but my schedule never works out...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2009)

*Check the our website alot happining next couple months*

The website always posts what we are up to - www.cyclonecoaster.com 

- September 6th is our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride 
- September 13th we will get a small pick up group together for the Belmont Shores Car show on 2nd street - it will be a short ride and we will park & check out the car show & do lunch for all that are interested 
- October 3rd we will play it by ear but we were thinking of going to the New Belgium Brewing " Tour-de-Fat " down in San Diego depending on what interest we get on the September ride 
- October 4th is our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride 
- October 18th is the CYCLONE COASTER 3rd annual Vintage Bicycle Swapmeet & ride
- We will also be down in Venice with a bicycle booth in late September for a art walk event next to the Fat Tire Beer Garden where we have been given a 2009 Fat Tire Cruiser to raffle off - we will post the details on our website as soon as we have it all ironed out 

- hope to see you there 

Frank 
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 8, 2012)

I just traded for a '54 Jaguar. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## akikuro (Aug 8, 2012)

makes sure to post pics. have fun and welcome to the big cat club!


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 16, 2012)

akikuro said:


> makes sure to post pics. have fun and welcome to the big cat club!


----------

